# My thyroglobulin is 0.5 before rai



## Want2FeelGood (Sep 17, 2011)

Does 0.5 thyroglobulin test just before I get RAI mean my cancer hasn't spread ? Anyone know if 0.5 blood test for thyroglobulin means something ?

I was told it might go up with Thyrogen.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Want2FeelGood said:


> Does 0.5 thyroglobulin test just before I get RAI mean my cancer hasn't spread ? Anyone know if 0.5 blood test for thyroglobulin means something ?
> 
> I was told it might go up with Thyrogen.


Low Thyroglobulin is good. If it was high, that would be a concern. We all are supposed have low titers of Thyroglobulin.

Thyroglobulin Ab is another story. The healthy body should have none and when it is very very high, that really does become cause for concern because it is suggestive of cancer and also Hashimoto's and a lot of folks w/Hashi's do eventually develop cancer. I don't find enough info on all this and that could be because 1 + 1 does not = 2 yet. We need more research to be done.

Once a person has cancer:

If thyroglobulin antibodies are present when the doctor is monitoring thyroglobulin levels, they will interfere with the test results. This may mean that the doctor will not be able to use thyroglobulin as a tumor marker for thyroid cancer. If thyroglobulins antibodies are being used as a monitoring tool and have stayed high or dropped low initially but are increasing over time, then it is likely that the treatment has not been effective and the condition is continuing or recurring. If levels are falling and/or have fallen to low or undetectable levels, then it is more likely that the therapy has been effective.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test


----------

